# feral pigeon found, help!



## abbeymc25 (Jan 27, 2014)

I found a pigeon in the city centre today that cannot fly, he was just sitting still and didnt move when approached. His wings and legs seem to be okay and he has no cuts, he is sleeping a lot but wont eat or drink. Ive left him in a well ventilated box with a blanket and food but I have no idea what is wrong  I am scared to take him to a vet as they will probably put him to sleep  any advice will be much apriciated!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

First, what city centre is this? There may be a pigeon friendly rescue centre in the area.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

or, if on Facebook, we have a UK Pigeon Protection & Rescue group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Meantime, check inside his beak to see if there is any yellowish substance, and look him over for small wounds (specially hidden by wings). Just keep him safe and secure, with water for drinking.


----------



## abbeymc25 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good news! The little guy is eating and drinking today, I noticed a red swollen area under his wing and there are feathers missing, I think he could have been knocked by a car! I took him outside and he flew a little but he is still not stong enough, he sat still and allowed me to pick him back up so I'm going to try again tomrrow, I found him in Liverpool City centre, he's a scouse pigeon  haha thanks for your help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

abbeymc25 said:


> Good news! The little guy is eating and drinking today, I noticed a red swollen area under his wing and there are feathers missing, I think he could have been knocked by a car! I took him outside and he flew a little but he is still not stong enough, he sat still and allowed me to pick him back up so I'm going to try again tomrrow, I found him in Liverpool City centre, he's a scouse pigeon  haha thanks for your help!


*Please do not allow the bird to fly, if it is an injury it needs time to heal. Can you post a picture of the injury/swollen area and tell us exactly where it is?

Can you please locate a rescue on link provided above and have them check the bird out. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Under his wing could indicate either he has an infection, or that he has been attacked by an animal. In either case, he may need medication.


----------



## abbeymc25 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm unsure if this is an injury or normal color skin for pigeons. I have the day off work tomrrow so I can take him to an animal centre, there's is one that is 20 min drive away and they have a no kill policy so I will take him first thing tomrrow and keep you updated


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's good 

Hard to tell what's wrong though, could be bruising.


----------

